# New Photos



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Eventually got everything put on the car!

Finished the bodykit and new 19's...

Hope you like it...















































Arty Black and White Pic...................










Big thanks to Simon Rawcliffe - Cheers Si!

Matt. :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

omggggggggggg thats so gorgeous!!

looks real mean and fukin agressive grrrrr

i take it its a replica kit and not a real one?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Love the wheels, sideskirts, bonnet front bumper.

Dont like the headlight eyebrows, or the 400R stickers.

Cool car.

Ant.


----------



## BIG-BHP RACING (Nov 18, 2003)

All I can say very very nice

Anders.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Superb choice on the wheels!!! What is it with everyone switching to 19". All started by Gio AFAIK!!!

You have PM btw.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Love the wheels, sideskirts, bonnet front bumper.
> 
> Dont like the headlight eyebrows, or the 400R stickers.
> 
> ...



im with him 

looks nice though....


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

Stunning.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im with Ant,

I can understand the 400r look appealing - it IS mighty fine. But I would never try and pretend it was one, whats the point.

Good choice of wheels, suits the kit I think.

J.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Personal taste  Maybe I should put TS800R instead


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Indeed,

Whatever TS800r means !! lol

J.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice. I'm liking the wheels a lot  They suit the car perfectly.


Not sure about that 400R sticker though...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Actually I reckon overall the car looks the nuts :smokin: . Ok so it has moody 400R stickers but it's nice to see someone taking the time and effort to produce what they have done which is a great lookin 33  .

Good job matt.

Glen


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

not sure on the small lights under the reg plate and the 400r stickers. but otherwise it looks really nice.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks quite like mine! Lol!


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

I'm with Ant on this one also, one of the best looking R33's i've seen sofar 

greets


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

since it has 400R fenders etc. it looks good for me.
eyebrows are the only thing I don´t like so much cos´I love the R33 headlights.

...hmmm, how much for that car?   

Great example!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow that looks great! aint so keen on the front lights tho...the colour that is...


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

looks stunning! very agressive


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Indeed,
> 
> Whatever TS800r means !! lol
> 
> J.


J., that would be TOP SECRET 800R - Obviously


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you buy Dave's engine then??

J.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

thats the mutts goolies mate 
The more i see the kitted R33,s the more i like them 

R32 anyone  
JAY


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I hate you


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmm... i like.... i like it a lot.

Tastefully done.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Did you buy Dave's engine then??
> 
> J.


Someone beat me to Dave's TS engine  
So I bought one off TS  

All I need to do now is fit it, oh, and choose the gearbox.

Matt.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet R33. Very nicely put together - looks tough as! Top choice in wheels.

Cya O!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice mate love the wheels and kit!
don't really like the 400R stickers, eyebrows or little fog lights apart from that... it's awesome! :smokin:


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

well I think its the full hairy pair Matt some one asked where you dot the kit from Yeah.....  


simply stunning matey .....stunning


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*What kind*

What headlights are those? Dual projectors? Did you make those, if not where did you pick them up from? Please advise.

Stunning car, i love the wheels-thinking about the bronze ones though for my LM Ltd, the CE28N's. Perhaps the GTP's too, i am so confused. What do you think?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks and free plug to Japsalon - Cheers Gary!
I'll PM you soon...

hyrev, headlights are twin Bi-Xenons which I designed.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

hehe ....Its the best colour car to eh matt..

did you see the screen saver created by Alex b in the lounge section "under someones been playing"


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*cool*

if you ever need to sell them, keep me informed. I bet they are bright. If you ever get bored and want to design anther pair, contact me so perhaps i can buy them, those are amazing.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Were you in Blackpool this weekend. As i'm sure i sore you. I was in the white 34. Really nice car mate.

Graham


----------



## JayStyleRacing (Oct 25, 2004)

I love it! Very sleek, clean, aggressive, and broad appearance. Yeah, I also do not fancy the 400R sticker, but still adds sportiness to the body lines. Possibly, would you think about replace the 400R with R33 or a NISMO decal badging? Whatever your taste, it is still a fantastic personal masterpiece. I'd drive it with huge pride and honor! Hmmm, can I, like, drive it for a month? Please?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dodgy,

It was me in Blackpool, did see your 34, would have stopped to say hello, but was in a rush - sorry mate!

hyrev, 

I have all the templates which i designed, a friend had them laser cut.
All I have done is made brackets to align all the internal fixings to the Bi-Xenons using the same adjusters. I didn't bother making reflectors around the units as they looked ok without them. personal choice  

Matt.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Sorry*

Please , do not be bugged by me asking u all these ?'s. Does it make a difference with out the reflectors? I bet it is still bright as hell! Killer look btw.
i bet if i had a set here in Japan, you would get a ton of offers for more headlights. What do you think?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Modifications.........*

Later on in the year, I'm planning to have the engine transplanted.
For those who asked, here's everything I could remember........

1999 UK R33 Sonic Silver – Middlehurst Supplied. (No96)
With all UK standard Modifications.

*Interior.*
Nismo White Dial Kit.
Nismo Carbon Dash Kit.
Nismo Gear Knob.
Nismo Short Shift Kit.
Apex’ I RSM.
Kenwood KVT-920DVD – TV/DVD/CD
Kenwood KNA DV3200 SAT NAV
Connolly Full Leather Interior.
Carbon boot trim.
Middlehurst Floor Mats
Nokia Bluetooth Car Kit.
Clifford Avantguard G5 ALARM
Halon 1301 Fire Extinguisher.
FIZZ foot well lights.
Poppy Coral Carbon Air Freshener.

*Exterior.*
Nismo 400R Front Splitter.
Nismo 400R Front Bumper.
Nismo N1 Ducts.
Top Secret Carbon Bonnet.
Bonnet Pins.
Nismo Carbon Bonnet Splitter.
Mines Carbon intake cover.
Carbon eyebrows.
BMW large silicon wipers.
Ganador Carbon Mirrors.
Nismo 400R Side Skirts.
Nismo 400R Wide Arch Kit.
Nismo 400R Twin Carbon Rear Spoiler.
Nismo Carbon spoiler end caps.
Nismo B Pillar Covers.
Veilside C1 Rear Bumper.
PIAA Fog Lamps.
PIAA Horns.
Nismo 400R Decal.
Nismo Fuel Filler Cap.
Twin Bi-Xenon Headlight Conversion.


*Wheels/Brakes/Suspension.*
19x10 Volk CE28N Wheels.
285/30/19 Falken Tyres.
(Spare 18x10 Nismo GT-1s.)
(Spare 265/35/18 Yokohama Tyres.)
AP Racing 6 Pot Front Brakes.
AP Racing 4 Pot Rear Brakes.(Ordered).
Goodrich Braided Hoses.
Cusco Master Cylinder Stopper.
Tein Type Flex Suspension
Tein EDFC suspension control.

*Engine/Clutch/Gearbox*
Top Secret 2.8L Engine. (Full Spec Not Decided Yet)
OS Giken Triple Plate Clutch.
OS Giken 6 Speed Sequential Gearbox.
HKS Single Dragger Exhaust.
HKS Down Pipes.
Cat Replacement Pipe.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

If it were my car, I would loose the stickers, loose the eyebrows, loose the fogs, lower it another 2"s, add 20mm spacers front and rear..

Nice spec though, and I bet you can't wait for TS to sort you out :smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I like it. Nothing like a labour of love is there 

Just out of interest, when you get the new engine will you be going for one or two turbo's and why.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Turbo/s*

Bajie,

Not sure yet, am trying to decide which way to go?
I guess at the end of the day, the tuner will have the biggest input when we discuss my 'needs'.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I somehow missed this thread.
Looks absolutely awesome Matt, and the next set of mods sound sensational :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cheers Dave,

I'm looking forward to everything arriving and starting the project.

M.


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

great looking car mate  super aggresive :smokin:


----------

